# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  درخواست : کتاب الکترونیکی کار با کلاس ها در vb.net یا vb6

## vb8334

با سلام به تمامی دوستان

دوستان اگه کسی مقاله یا کتاب الکترونیکی داره که کار با کلاس ها رو در vb6  یا  vb.net از ابتدا توضیح داده باشه ممنون میشم اینجا قرار بده یا لینکش  رو  بزاره

ممنون

----------

